# Nissan engine in a Mazda?



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

I just discovered this a few moments ago while looking for more Lucino fan sites. Apparently there was a Familia Wagon (Protege wagon) from the mid-90's which had a GA15 under the hood. I can't find too many details but the specs for the engine itself look alot like the specs for the Nissan GA15DE that came in the Lucino (it looks EXACTLY the same on paper). 

Is this some sort of wacky coincidence or did Nissan license out the GA for use in other cars?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I dont know but many have swapped a DET in an RX


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

danifilth said:


> I dont know but many have swapped a DET in an RX


This wasn't a swap. It came like this from the factory.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Oh I know I just this was going to be a SR FD swap thread because of the title.LOL


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

So did I so I checked it out. "7 owner to the rescue."


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

maybe it's another nissan-ford-mazda think like the nissan quest/mercury villager with ford's body, nissan's engine and mazda's tranny.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> maybe it's another nissan-ford-mazda think like the nissan quest/mercury villager with ford's body, nissan's engine and mazda's tranny.


Ah. Didn't know about the transmission part there. Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

danifilth said:


> I dont know but many have swapped a DET in an RX



I know a guy locally who did this. Pulled VERY low 10s at the track. I think it was in Modified mag a couple months ago....he sold it shortly after.

thing was a BEAST


----------

